# I Know Its A Long Shot



## Watch this space (Jan 3, 2008)

I know its a long shot

But can anyone give me any infomation on this watch

Its been in my family for a lot of years

But no one can remember anything about it 

Thx


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

This is a simple swiss cylindre pocket watch with 10 jewels, missing the back lid, made around 1870. The movement is a so-called "Lepine calibre IV", built in those years as a mas product an sold to many jewelers or watchmakers.

Andreas


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I thought something was wrong, when I looked at those photos. The caseback is missing! Andreas, was this considered a good quality watch in its day, or was it rather cheap and pedestrian? The dial looks rather ornate.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, it was not the cheapest watch, but affordable to a normal population. These watches should pretend to be a little more than it actually was.

By the way, what is the diameter of this watch? It could be a ladies watch, if I compare the size of the key to the size of the watch (that would explain the gold-paintings on the dial).

Andreas


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, I thought this watch looked a bit too ornate to be a man's watch. Probably a woman's pendant watch. I suspect that the key is a typical watch-key...and that the watch itself is quite small.


----------

